# Heard Something Odd Today



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

I also gifted a 22 Henry to my son and openly talked about it.'

OK kid has to be what 18 to purcahse a shotgun or rifle, 21 for a handgun. Yet kids under 18 can own and use shotguns and rifles and kids over 18 but under 21 can have handguns. How can this be? LOL:yikes:

It's stores just covering their butts on laws they don't fully understand.

Skinner


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah I figured it was just them following some policy they had, but it was really stupid. The guy came in at 5am to buy a AR rifle for himself and just because he made mention of "those would make a good gift" talking about the old vintage guns they wouldnt let him buy anything. Well I guess I'll know when I go to get my daughter one of them pink .22's in a couple years to be sure to ask them if the gun makes my ass look big so they think its for me. :lol:


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Atchison said:


> My wife was going to buy a shotgun from Dick's for me a few years back for christmas and they said that they wouldn't sell her the gun unless I was there to purchase, ruined the surprise so she said no and got me something else, its not illegal if she buys it in her name as she can legally do and then gifted it to me as I'm legal to own the gun....
> 
> riduculous store policies!


 Store policies and idiotic sales morons. Numerous court decisions have affirmed the legalities of this type of purchases. The key word being use. If purchased for any legal reason, hunting, target shooting, personal protection, a gift, then it is a legal transaction. If you pushed the point, you would win. 
In 2007 a man and wife, were arrested for "attempting a straw purchase".(Arizona gun show) Seems that they were purchasing a pistol for there son as a graduation present. ATF personal over heard the conversation, arrested the couple. Court said that intended use did not violate any law.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Swamp Monster said:


> That's not odd, it's technically the law. You can't legally purchase a gun for someone else.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Technically no, its not the law. You are making the perchase for yourself. LEGAL. 

Your intended use is as a present. Again LEGAL.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Flyhack said:


> Apparently Dick's Sports doesn't care. Two guys were at the counter this morning buying .22s for their sons for Christmas. They both talked about it between each other while they were filling out the forms.


 
That's a little different because of age involved. Technicaly speaking, anyone not "of age" (18 or 21 years of old depending on circumstance) cannot "own" anything. The property in the dwelling assigned to the minor actually "belongs" to the parent or guardian. Therefore, in the eyes of the law, if you "give" a twelve year old a .22 for Christmas, it is now "owned" by his/her legal gaurdian. This can get kinda hairy if you are giving your nephew a gun and his dad has a felony and is not allowed to own firearms.


----------



## oncorhynchus (Oct 1, 2001)

Skinner 2 said:


> It's stores just covering their butts on laws they don't fully understand.
> Skinner


Exactly!

On a related note, I was at a Dick's Sporting Goods in Indiana, and noticed that the semi-auto rifles (Remington ARs and a Mini 14 if i recall) had sign's on them that said "not for sale to MI residents".
Yet i bought my WASR-10 at an IN Dunham's...


----------

